# Allied aircraft with AEAF stripes, D-Day and beyond.



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a short(ish) list of allied aircraft known to have displayed AEAF stripes on D-Day and immediately after. In PDF form for ease of access, this is by no means an exhaustive list, and there will be numerous other aircraft types which had the stripes at sometime. 
Full 'sets' of stripes were carried initially, with the upper-surface stripes being removed from about late July 1944 in most cases, culminating in only the under fuselage stripes being in evidence up until the end of the year. Virtually all aircraft had the stripes removed, or painted over, by mid January 1945, although there were, of course, exceptions.
I hope this helps, and provides some ideas for some interesting models.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for doing that Terry, I had no idea there were that many.


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2009)

Good stuff Terry. Thanks for compiling that list.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2009)

Good on ya Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

You're welcome guys. Thought there might be a few surprises.......


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2009)

Speaking for myself, I didn't know that Halifax bombers carried invasion stripes. Suppose those that did were used as glider tugs...?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

You are correct Igor.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep. I think I included them with a note as glider tugs. They were also used to drop para pathfinders from British Airborne, the first to land in Normandy.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice Terry!!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

Great list Terry.  Thanks for putting that together.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Terry earning his "stripes"!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh dear....


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2010)

We have a nice mix of planes for this GB. I was looking over Terry's list and saw a Hurricane. I did not remember seeing a Hurricane in srtipes before and starting searching the web for photos. The only information that I found was a unit hack for 137 Sqdn had stripes and a couple assigned to the 2nd TAF and 83 OTU had the stripes. These were Hurricane Mk IIs. Has anyone run across one of these rare birds. I liftes this link from another website

Hawker Hurricane and D Day - Britmodeller.com


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I've got one pic of a Hurricane with stripes, used for delivering documents and mail i believe. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks

DBII


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot, i need a list like this!


----------

